# Operation Cyber Juice - WTF



## conan (Sep 2, 2015)

Just saw this posted somewhere else and thought it would be good to share here as well.  Tax dollars hard at work.  The citizens voices have been heard and they are finally doing something about this steroid epidemic problem.

All of our prayers are being answered.

****ing idiots!


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 2, 2015)

So saying to congress AAS should not be illegal, they sure have changed their tone. 
Baseball made them illegal and WADA keeps them that way. Crazy how cheating in sports have affects on whole countries.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 2, 2015)

^^Funny thing about baseball is their so commonly used in the sport, that the first time caught is a fine with 50 game suspension, second time caught is a fine with 100 game suspension and third time, well "YOU'RE OUTTA THERE"!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2015)

Good post, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 2, 2015)

The best part about it is that those asshole cops are most likely shooting it up too.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cyber Spunk said:
			
		

> DEA-led Operation Cyber Juice comprised of over 30 different U.S. investigations in 20 states and resulted in the arrest of over 90 individuals, the seizure of 16 underground steroid labs, *approximately 134,000 steroid dosage units,* 636 kilograms of raw steroid powder, 8,200 liters of raw steroid injectable liquid, and over $2 million in U.S. currency and assets.





			
				Cyber Spunk said:
			
		

> In Arizona alone, Operation Cyber Juice investigations yielded the seizure of 4 underground steroid conversion labs,* the seizure of nearly 150,000 dosage units of finished product,*



It's early and I haven't had my coffee but their math doesn't seem to add up.

These idiots pat themselves on the back while the hydra grows several new heads behind their backs.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 2, 2015)

Waisted tax dollars, cops on juice, go after the real criminals...blah, blah, blah.. I read the same replies to these threads all the time.

Bottom line, after GG and ORD everyone knew this was coming again.

My only comment is, be safe and don't break the law


----------



## snake (Sep 2, 2015)

The DEA fuuked up. The normally have a picture of high powered rifles and pistols sitting right next to the "Juice". Someone at the DEA is going to take a pay cut for that one.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 2, 2015)

It burns my ass that in my area alone we have 2-3 young kids dying of heroin overdose. I'm talking kids in their early 20s. I bet we've had 60 kids die in the past few months at least. No big deal though right? 

The cops would rather bust someone for steroids and post pics on their social media 

Their protocol and overall mentality about the whole thing just doesn't make sense.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 2, 2015)

^^^^ Here's the thing Hydro, heroin doesn't get the media hardon as AAS's do. Steroids have been in the spotlight more because of pro sports and such. To the media whats the big deal about a bunch of kids dying from heroin or pain killer related incidents.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2015)

It's just more pandering to the masses and the media, IMO.

IME, police target 'low hanging fruit' & then mostly those targets which serve them best politically or financially.

Speed traps is one such example ($$), "big busts" of gym rats trying to add a few lbs to their total...er...ruthless, hardened criminals...is another (media eats it up).


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2015)

This is so stupid


----------



## Magical (Sep 2, 2015)

That poor gear all locked up by itself


----------



## McDuffy (Sep 2, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Waisted tax dollars, cops on juice, go after the real criminals...blah, blah, blah.. I read the same replies to these threads all the time.
> 
> Bottom line, after GG and ORD everyone knew this was coming again.
> 
> My only comment is, be safe and don't break the law



Whats GG and ORD?


----------



## McDuffy (Sep 2, 2015)

Magical said:


> That poor gear all locked up by itself



Half the evidence goes missing and DEA show up to court Jacked!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 2, 2015)

Google  "Gear Grinder"  &  "Operation Raw Deal"


----------



## bugman (Sep 2, 2015)

All this is fckd up.  Nothing to say that hasn't been said by you guys already. Much more pressing matters out there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2015)

I am calling this ord2.  And this is not done yet. The dragnet picks up this many guys. A certain percentage of them are going to rat.  Arrests ancillary to the actual operation will continue for some time as local state and federal law enforcement continue building additional cases to those ratted out.

Glad I am on legit trt. If you aren't I would suggest you stock up on test and ancillaries for a while.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2015)

Ancillaries are perfectly legal to buy/possess though aren't they?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Ancillaries are perfectly legal to buy/possess though aren't they?



Ahhhhhhhhhhh.....No

You can be arrested for having Blood Pressure medication without a proper script.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2015)

I guess I was only thinking of stane/Clomi/nolva and maybe hcg.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 2, 2015)

You think it's going to be that bad POB? I don't have too much extra cash laying around, but if I need to I will buy another year or two worth of test for my trt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I guess I was only thinking of stane/Clomi/nolva and maybe hcg.



All the same. Anything you need a script for, that you don't have a script for, is illegal.

I was using BP meds as an example of something that is not "performance enhancing" and doesn't get you high, but is still illegal to have without a script.

Don't do illegal things...


----------



## snake (Sep 2, 2015)

stonetag said:


> ^^^^ Here's the thing Hydro, heroin doesn't get the media hardon as AAS's do. Steroids have been in the spotlight more because of pro sports and such. To the media whats the big deal about a bunch of kids dying from heroin or pain killer related incidents.



Good point Stone. Heroin addicts aren't cheaters!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 2, 2015)

Also guys.. if ur gonna do something illegal don't post it...lol

Just make friends and have a good time talking about sports and wives


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 2, 2015)

I just started to drool looking at the picture of the cabinet filled with the finished products... wonder how many vials went "missing" to the agents...

That said, we all know this isn't going to stop anytime soon.  My 2 cents is that they seem to go after fairly large labs... for what its worth.

Lastly, I thought in the write-up of ORD said the same things about the sterility...UGLs mixing in bathtubs and sinks.  Either that is a common practice that I don't know about or the writers are running out of BS scare stories.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 2, 2015)

Hulk labs was hit in some way. Not sure if reseller, re shipper, or manufacturer but site is still up. Stay away. 

Also, boards like eroids and ProM are easy pickens for these guys. States clearly that many of these "BB discussion boards" advertised the labs directly on their boards.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am calling this ord2.  And this is not done yet. The dragnet picks up this many guys. A certain percentage of them are going to rat.  Arrests ancillary to the actual operation will continue for some time as local state and federal law enforcement continue building additional cases to those ratted out.
> 
> Glad I am on legit trt. If you aren't I would suggest you stock up on test and ancillaries for a while.


This right here is gospel truth.  If it's like ORD it will get much bigger.  You may not hear about it every day or even at all, but rest assured about 75% of those that got arrested will flip in one way or another.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 3, 2015)

How often do the consumers get twisted by the Feds?
Being a legal user of TRT only I don't have much knowledge of this type of stuff.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 3, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> How often do the consumers get twisted by the Feds?
> Being a legal user of TRT only I don't have much knowledge of this type of stuff.



By the feds?  Not often unless they think you have knowledge of a source and could be beneficial.  By local LE?  Often


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> How often do the consumers get twisted by the Feds?
> Being a legal user of TRT only I don't have much knowledge of this type of stuff.


Usually depends on quantity but they will refer to local jurisdictions if they feel like it.


----------



## bsw5 (Sep 3, 2015)

Wasted tax dollars in my opinion


----------



## GotClen (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still trying to get a feeling if ALL 16 labs were in the state of AZ?
If all of these labs were all part of the same network system? 
Who the hell really was the retail product marketed under?  All this discussion and a few guys say HULK?
The 90 dudes picked up can tell on who?  The other 89  guys that are all in their group?
The powder source I would almost think they already back tracked to them.  Knowing they
had watch so many packs coming from China.  What power does our LE have in regards to guys
shipping from the far East.  Do their officials really care to help the USA LE?  Sure Europe helped.
The 1000s of clients they reported this business was supplying are not going to get knocks on 
their doors for their 6 bottle order.  IMO maybe they will try to find any BIG out of state buyers
that are clearly resellers. Several hundred bottle buyer types. Those guys might have reason for concern.
 IMO that is how far down the food chain they will look.  What do I base that on?  Nothing just makes sense to
me based on cost to administer all of this.

I'm not sure about you guys but if I were to work with a biz like this I would prefer to work with a smaller, mini business type
guy.  The type of guy that is his own boss.  You can't find him unless you know how to find him.  Maybe he will be in on one board in a private section. Not multi boards.  Or a OPEN board like Pro.  Not some massive group with so much exposure.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 3, 2015)

Perhaps this is a reason people should look towards TOR for a browser if they really wanted to make some AAS purchases without a script.  There was a good interview on the other day about TOR, (aka the dark net).  Can't seem to find the link, but even that guy said more and more of legal (and not-so legal) markets are moving to TOR simply for the security and anonymity of everyone involved.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

I've never heard of tor. What's this?


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 3, 2015)

Dark net. Google it, I have mixed feelings about the dark net.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 3, 2015)

go after the coke, meth, heroin dealers instead.  

I live in chicago.  there are more deaths cuz of gang turf to slang shit in the city then anywhere else in the US......possbily the world.  We have 1.3-1.5 deaths per day & this is the shit the DEA, ATF, FBI, etc are doin.  

the juice heads are not your problem.  drug dealers......real drugs.....not weed, but hard drugs should be the focus.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

I hope this leads to Boston finally going to jail. That retard is coaching a 15 yr old now.


----------



## GotClen (Sep 4, 2015)

Again all this talk about what we wish the cops would focus on.  News flash maybe 10 to 20% is 
Trying to get the "real" drugs off the streets.  But they prove bust after bust just how big the gear market drug trade has become in the USA.  Regardless do all you really think they should turn a blind eye to this?  When they just keep finding more and more moving around our country.

Do we fight it from the down low?  Keep bottles only for you in your house.  Have a few script bottles on hand.  Refill them if need be with some ugl.

We can take some steps to protect our self.
Use a dang secure email for gods sake,
Delete your information often.
Dont save you vendors info and mailing info.

I just realized the other day I must have worked with a guy on many nice projects.  Then I realized all gmail conversations .  That's on me.  He says sure thats the email I always use.

Total BS,

Now these 90 guys popped.  Were they using gmail, aol.  I sure hope not.  

Good luck guys and stay away from the bragging cookers with huge ego,  never good.  If it feels like the cooker has a huge following maybe you dont want to be part of that group?

Best advise is keep the home base as clean as you can.  Dont get overly greedy and stock a year and half of goodies.  It's not going away.  We are all very connected we wont be with out out TRT for long.

I just went throught this thread and realized I was sleep typing again.  Sorry guys.  I sounded like a wack job.... Honest Im not.

Be safe.
GC






gymrat827 said:


> go after the coke, meth, h instead.
> 
> I live in chicago.  there are more deaths cuz of gang turf to slang shit in the city then anywhere else in the gain all this talk about US......possbily the world.  We have 1.3-1.5 deaths per day & this is the shit the DEA, ATF, FBI, etc are doin.
> 
> the juice heads are not your problem.  drug dealers......real drugs.....not weed, but hard drugs should be the focus.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 4, 2015)

GC, I agree with what you're saying, it is part of the problem by all means.

I know the reason I do it and it's because my insurance company refuses to cover the stuff I need. Trust me I would rather be legit, so when I see stuff like this it just means it's gonna be harder and harder for me to feel healthy again and to continue to feel good. 

Hopefully us little guys don't get the trouble of everything that's going down. 

I hope my buddy doesn't get hit, or any one of us everyday guys here. It's shitty regardless


----------



## wabbitt (Sep 7, 2015)

An hour or so after it went down, Rick Collins posted on his Facebook to call him if you've been arrested.


----------



## Magical (Sep 7, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> An hour or so after it went down, Rick Collins posted on his Facebook to call him if you've been arrested.



To keep tabs on snitches?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 7, 2015)

People arent dying on an all time high from AAS tho,  like they are from Heroin or pain killers , fetinal patches , cocaine ,meth, etc. do some peope die from AAS use yes but not the types of numbers like all the above drugs. Are AAS illegal in the USA yes, IMO i think there are bigger problems that the money from these could be spent on instead of busting some gym rats who cook for their buddies. All this noise does is take our attention away from all the failed investigations and wasted money that our government keeps pissing away and the real problems that are killing high school kids . They want the people to think that they are actually doing something when all they are doing is putting a band-aid on the big bleeding problem that they cant and will never get under control . our government has a billion dollar business with pain killer and heroin addicts they dont want that problem to go away bc its big business , for the therapy the other meds they put you on and the fines the court costs etc. they make tons of money from drug addiction so people die in the mean time the government is still lining their pockets with our tax dollars while kids 15 and up are dying at a record pace bc of it . They cant make as much money off aas like they can the other so they go after AAS .


End Rant


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 8, 2015)

If you want to change the laws, you can.  No, I'm not talking about voting people in and out because, lets face it, it's a revolving door of assholes with false promises.

Start small, anonymously post fliers with info on AAS and their benefits, get it put onto a local ballot for discussion in local municipalities.  Follow CO's marijuana arguments/method.  Start an IO campaign and fight off the false narratives on AAS.  Eventually people will look at AAS as nothing more than a supplement, and although they may not legalize it outright, they can make the penalties lesser.  I have talked to many people about AAS, the benefits of the various chemicals, the side effects, etc.

That said, if you are going to publicly speak on AAS, I wouldn't recommend having non-scripted gear, and ensure you have the data to back up your claims.  TRT has become so common that a lot of people have some exposure to AAS in one way or another.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2015)

I think the best candidate for something like that would have to be someone on scripted trt. A mid 20's lifter making hellagainz is gonna look a little suspicious


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 8, 2015)

Yet it can also show the benefits of steroid use.  Bigger Stronger Faster was a start as far as the documentary, I know MTV has done some "real life" episodes on steroids, etc.  Once the shit gets mainstreamed the general population will get over the "roid rage kills" bullshit mantra that has been shoved down their throats.  The fact they are labeled as they are on the controlled substance act is nothing short of mind blowing.  The way to change stupid shit is to educate people.  Not everyone needs to be a 6' 300 lb 22 yr old ripped as ****.  But the benefits vs. negatives in using AAS compared to many other legal medicines is ridiculous.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 16, 2015)

Tor wont protect you. Nothing will protect any one. If they want you they will get you. They got silk road and that guy was dumping 100s of thousands into internet security. I believe they also used tor. The only thing tor will help you with is to keep you from being the low hanging fruit. 

Your a fool if you think the government protects or respects your rights as a citizen. In america we have no rights...the government will do as they please and thats been proven time and time again....and they call us the free world lol 

All an illegal money making guy can do is to not get greedy, stupid, or think the money train will never stop. All good things must come to an end one way or another.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow guys, they are really making it tough for you in the US.

But don't worry brothers, the US makes good money from drugs and firearms on the black market. Most of the illegal shit circulating your streets come straight from the government.

You see, money the government gets from taxes and legal stuff, is distributed (let's say, for example, to 3 groups). 
Now every group needs to explain where the money they got went to. 
If one of the groups wants to do something unconventional, or under the radar, (or let's say group 1 wants to pay for a propaganda against group 2), they can't do it with that "white" money.

Remember, black money goes to black projects and operations. This means that with this money, projects of private rich people can be executed through the tools of the government…. Sick.

This is no conspiracy theories bros, that’s life.

In fact, I am pretty sure that if this wasn't the case, AAS would have been legal and marry-jane would have been legalized in all countries way back.

As always, it's all money, money, money.

The sad part is that it's the end users (you guys, from the US), that get all the shit (intended for media propaganda).

Sorry for my stupid ass English mates, I'm sure that if I had to write this in my native language it would of make more sense and seemed less of a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 16, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Wow guys, they are really making it tough for you in the US.
> 
> But don't worry brothers, the US makes good money from drugs and firearms on the black market. Most of the illegal shit circulating your streets come straight from the government.
> 
> ...



Yeah...but what about the Illuminati???


----------



## thqmas (Sep 16, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> Yeah...but what about the Illuminati???



lol

they say 'hi'


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 16, 2015)

Cobra,

You are right, TOR isn't perfect.  That said they did not locate him from his TOR account (as it can't be traced), they tracked the money.  That is why BITCOIN has a lot of new apps through TOR to prevent seeing what amounts go to whom.  

I do agree that the gov't will get you if they want to.  Key is to remain small enough to not make it worth their time, and smart enough not to be the "low hanging fruit."


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 23, 2015)

would like to know where the evidence is kept.. so it can be destroyed!! steroids are ruining lives lol


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 23, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Cobra,
> 
> You are right, TOR isn't perfect.  That said they did not locate him from his TOR account (as it can't be traced), they tracked the money.  That is why BITCOIN has a lot of new apps through TOR to prevent seeing what amounts go to whom.
> 
> I do agree that the gov't will get you if they want to.  Key is to remain small enough to not make it worth their time, and smart enough not to be the "low hanging fruit."



I think as of right now, Bitcoin is the weakest link in the OPSEC if everything else is done right. When you start messing around with buying coins with a card and your name gets put in that blockchain, its harder to stay anonymous. Im lucky enough to live 5 minutes from a bitcoin ATM that takes cash....


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I think as of right now, Bitcoin is the weakest link in the OPSEC if everything else is done right. When you start messing around with buying coins with a card and your name gets put in that blockchain, its harder to stay anonymous. Im lucky enough to live 5 minutes from a bitcoin ATM that takes cash....



Yes, isn't it a hassle to withdraw cash from your bank's ATM then go to that bitcoin ATM? In the name of anonymity that's the price to pay for keeping anonymous. I know buying bitcoin with a card is convenient but the privacy hit is big.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 23, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> Yeah...but what about the Illuminati???



This. 
10char


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 23, 2015)

Tor... Lol... That is your safety net? Ha


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 23, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Tor... Lol... That is your safety net? Ha



Uh, Yea...

Tails with MAC Spoofing, Tor, Bitcoin and Starbucks Wifi. Your not getting any safer...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2015)

MindlessWork said:


> Yes, isn't it a hassle to withdraw cash from your bank's ATM then go to that bitcoin ATM? In the name of anonymity that's the price to pay for keeping anonymous. I know buying bitcoin with a card is convenient but the privacy hit is big.



I was told to get throw away wallets and hide an ip or 2, and then go from there....


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 24, 2015)

j2048b said:


> I was told to get throw away wallets



Correct, Paper wallet then into Electrum Wallet when you are ready to purchase anything. You can also choose to tumble the bitcoins further with a tumbling service to further get away from the initial blockchain but if you purchase at a local ATM with cash, this step is pretty pointless. You really only need to tumble when you initially by the coins with a card or something linked to your real identity.


----------



## Mrtreez (Mar 21, 2017)

Funny thing is a friends plug is a detective for a local sheriff department.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

What gets me is here in Florida.. we were the pill mill capital of the US.. NOW all these ****in kids are dying on heroin.. but they would rather go after this than spend money bustin H dealers.. go in the hood and get the real killers... win THAT war on drugs


----------



## Elivo (Apr 16, 2018)

I have been a nurse for 15 years, 13 of that in the emergency department, i have treated i dont know how many people for a heroin or other drug overdose and have seen countless more dead from it, not once...NOT ONCE have i ever treated someone in all those years for being on steroids!


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 28, 2018)

The hypocrisy of LE confounds me. I personally know police officers who utilize aas. I also know of 4 major uga's in as many years that have been busted. Is the nation's crime rate lowered because of it. That would be a big **** no for the answer to that question.  No one is breaking into a house to get their next cycle.  Stop wasting resources and tax paying money on futile operations just to justify a budget and be able to claim that you're doing something.


----------



## Mass3000 (Jan 24, 2019)

Smokes and mirrors, all about the money game. They empathize with H users and claim roid rage.


----------



## Lil Ed (Jan 26, 2019)

according to an interview with Dorian Yates, he emphasized that the most intelligent and successful users of AAS are some of today's most working and richest Movie Stars.    their is a demand and a desire for this. but to supply and achieve this Movie Star success, you must break the law. 

According to Dorian one of these movie stars will make more in a year than most successful BB in their entire careers. at this point if we don't see what an entire crock of shit this agenda is. you are purposely not accepting the simple truth.

I have seen entire swat teams on juice, under cover detectives full of Tats, and some regular over 40 year old street cops that look like a 240lb human brick house.


----------

